# My 60l Aquascape.



## ADGScapes (22 Dec 2018)

A little back story, 
This aquascape was set up thanks to George Farmer and Aquarium Gardens as I lucky won his 30K subscriber special. We set the aquarium up together and there are videos of this on his amazing YouTube channel. 

Specifications,
60Liter dennerle nano cube, pressurised C02, scapers flow filter, budget skimmer and ehime heater. 

Hardscape, 
Grey mountain stone or elephant skin stone and manaznita wood.
Tropica soil and unipac Nordic gravel with dennerle riu zingu for details.


----------



## TBRO (22 Dec 2018)

Nice pictures, love the ember tetra in front of the shadows. Crypts look nice and healthy.  Have you thought of any higher planting, moss further up the wood? 

T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADGScapes (22 Dec 2018)

Hiya, the aquarium was set up with Christmas moss on the wood, I removed it as I got bored. 
I have some new rotala in the background I wish to create a bush with to fill in the higher background. 
Cheers.


----------



## FishLifeLondon (22 Dec 2018)

I was wondering where the mini George went. Must admit I was a little envious of you . Though not you doing GCSEs, because it's my turn now. Would love to know what Bucephalandra species you've got from left to right from the side view. Tank looks lovely btw.


----------



## ADGScapes (22 Dec 2018)

Thanks man!
Okay so I'm not 100% sure with the buce.
I think it's theia, red at the top, biblis. I do not know the end one it was added after and I didn't keep name tag. Sorry

Edit: good luck with GCSEs. Collage is chill.
Make sure you focus on what you need for future as others are kinda forgotten.


----------



## FishLifeLondon (22 Dec 2018)

Thanks for the reply. The unidentified Buce looks to me to be a deep purple or red, but it would be interesting to know where you got it from. Bucephalandras are beautiful, but it's irritating to find out what they are and where to get them.

I'm not too worried by GCSEs except I've got mocks in two weeks and I haven't looked at a book yet or made notes. Anyway, my school is used to pumping out good results and I hope I won't be an anomaly.


----------



## ADGScapes (22 Dec 2018)

It was a tropica pot I believe... from the water zoo in petebrough.
I agree, buce are probably my favourite species due to the varieties.


----------



## FishLifeLondon (22 Dec 2018)

Knowing that Tropica only have the red and wavy green variety, if it was a Tropica pot then it's Bucephalandra Red. Thanks again for the prompt replies.


----------



## ADGScapes (22 Dec 2018)

Must be. 
Have a good one mate. 
And good luck with GCSEs


----------

